# Stupid question (I am prepared for criticism)



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been recommended a Chilobrachys fimbriatus for my second tarantula (9 months in hobby). I want a heavy webber and I'm not interested in the GBB and want a step up as I have a limited amount of tarantulas that I am capable of owning. I find the C. fimbratus to be perfect for me. I also considered the M. balfouri to which I ask the same question. I am quite careful and calm in stressful situations and I feel up to the challenge. I am fully aware of their potent venom and of their highly defensive tendencies. Which of the 2 would you recommend?

I'm also getting a Nhandu chromatus simultaneously potentially with this purchase not that it matters


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2015)

None. I'd recommend the GBB to you. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. There's no need to rush into things and get an extremely fast, loaded with potent venom, defensive burrowing tarantula, when you can get the GBB which is a) way more visible than those mentioned by you and b) easier to take care off. C. fimbriatus needs humid cages, there's a chance you get a specimen that is very reclusive and rehousings of these aren't as easy as you imagine.

The GBB is the better choice - beautiful, hardy and great webbers, too.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

That's easy get a M Balfouri. I've only had docile speciemens before. They're communal, beautiful, and probably one of the most interesting sp. of tarantula.  Get a sling so you have more time before the balfouri matures.

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 05:47 PM ----------

I disagree with Storm. They really aren't that bad. Don't buy something you don't want. What was your first t? And 9 months is a decent amount of experience.. Balfouri are fast, so take precautions.  Put it's enclosure into a ten gallon when you rehouse.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> That's easy get a M Balfouri. I've only had docile speciemens before. They're communal, beautiful, and probably one of the most interesting sp. of tarantula.  Get a sling so you have more time before the balfouri matures.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 05:47 PM ----------
> 
> I disagree with Storm. They really aren't that bad. Don't buy something you don't want. What was your first t? And 9 months is a decent amount of experience.. Balfouri are fast, so take precautions.  Put it's enclosure into a ten gallon when you rehouse.



Thanks, I have an A. avic plus I took care of a friends G. rosea and B. smithi when he was on holiday for 3 weeks. I also Have a very aggressive red clawed scorpion and a corn snake and a Vietnamese rainbow millipede. I also have a lot of past experience with true spiders like the eratigena atrica (supposed to be the fastest spider in the world).

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 11:07 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> None. I'd recommend the GBB to you. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. There's no need to rush into things and get an extremely fast, loaded with potent venom, defensive burrowing tarantula, when you can get the GBB which is a) way more visible than those mentioned by you and b) easier to take care off. C. fimbriatus needs humid cages, there's a chance you get a specimen that is very reclusive and rehousings of these aren't as easy as you imagine.
> 
> The GBB is the better choice - beautiful, hardy and great webbers, too.


Not interested sorry, maybe 5 years from now when I can have a full collection (after uni)


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> That's easy get a M Balfouri. I've only had docile speciemens before. They're communal, beautiful, and probably one of the most interesting sp. of tarantula.  Get a sling so you have more time before the balfouri matures.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 05:47 PM ----------
> 
> I disagree with Storm. They really aren't that bad. Don't buy something you don't want. What was your first t? And 9 months is a decent amount of experience.. Balfouri are fast, so take precautions.  Put it's enclosure into a ten gallon when you rehouse.




I disagree. Nine months of experience with an Avicularia avicularia doesn't give someone the experience they need for an old world tarantula. 

If you're getting the Nhandu as your second T, fine. Pick something else to go alongside it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree with storm and miss moxie. You are not ready for an Ow after owning only an avic.  Maybe try getting another Avic, as I've heard A versicolor is a heavy webber and is very pretty. I personally haven't been too fond of Avics so I don't own many, but I DO want a versi as they're too nice to pass up. Try getting one of those instead of An OW. It's too risky without proper experience, even if you think you're ready right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree. No Old Worlds yet.


----------



## tarantulashack (Feb 4, 2015)

have you possibly considered a p. irminia? there great webbers and a stepper towards old worlds plus by just looks alone its something anyone would want to keep in their collections

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 4, 2015)

tarantulashack said:


> have you possibly considered a p. irminia? there great webbers and a stepper towards old worlds plus by just looks alone its something anyone would want to keep in their collections [emoji14]


P.cambridgei is a better choice than irminia. They're much calmer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (Feb 4, 2015)

This is another thread where someone will ask a question, and then not follow any of the advice given. They're gonna do it regardless of how many people tell them it's a horrible idea. :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well avicularia are super fast and Kron just said he owned the fastest true spider. Nhandu are way more defensive than balfouri! I've  held all five of my communal all at once. It was awesome.   My friend has six chromatus girls and every time you look at them they show you a threat display. Kron just do research, be cautious and you will be successful in your t keeping. I'm also the person who had the most venomous scorpions within a month of keeping scorpions and my first t was an old world. Lastly I had an s cal and h lividum within a month of keeping t's. I'm not telling everyone new to get an old world, but just do the things I told you Kron and you'll be successful. Every hobbyist is different. I only liked old worlds when I first started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

tarantulashack said:


> have you possibly considered a p. irminia? there great webbers and a stepper towards old worlds plus by just looks alone its something anyone would want to keep in their collections


It would be definitely be good training on the word 'fast' though ideally there would be a stepping stone between A. avicularia & P. irminia.

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 06:22 PM ----------




Kron said:


> Not interested sorry, maybe 5 years from now when I can have a full collection (after uni)


After University? Where are you staying for those five years? Will it be alone or with people?

Because if it is with people, you might want to take into consideration how they'd feel about sharing space with an OW tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

I also agree with storm.. 9 months is not nearly enough experience to get OW.. with only having experience with NW terrestrials and an avic I don't think that's enough to prep you for fast, defensive, potent ow.. if not interested in GBB well I really don't know what else to suggest.. I personally think GBB would be great, they're fast, somewhat defensive and a great specie for those who want to advance in the hobby, not to mention their beautiful colouration, they web like mad and not as secretive, definitely on my 'to have' list .. I personally won't jump into OWs not having practical experience with NW tropical terrestrials and NW aboreals such as psalmos or tapies..

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 01:29 AM ----------




miss moxie said:


> It would be definitely be good training on the word 'fast' though ideally there would be a stepping stone between A. avicularia & P. irminia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 06:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Especially in the case of a feeding attempt or rehousing gone wrong.. let your guard down for one second and you have a potent OW on the loose...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Well avicularia are super fast and Kron just said he owned the fastest true spider. Nhandu are way more defensive than balfouri! I've  held all five of my communal all at once. It was awesome.   My friend has six chromatus girls and every time you look at them they show you a threat display. Kron just do research, be cautious and you will be successful in your t keeping. I'm also the person who had the most venomous scorpions within a month of keeping scorpions and my first t was an old world. Lastly I had an s cal and h lividum within a month of keeping t's. I'm not telling everyone new to get an old world, but just do the things I told you Kron and you'll be successful. Every hobbyist is different. I only liked old worlds when I first started.


Avics are not "super fast". They're faster than most terrestrials but are slow compared to other arboreals. They can move quickly when startled. However, with exception of a few species,  have nothing on pokies,  psalmos, or baboons in terms of speed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> It would be definitely be good training on the word 'fast' though ideally there would be a stepping stone between A. avicularia & P. irminia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 06:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I find it quite annoying how many assumptions you like to make, I'm not going to discuss my university accommodation with you, it's already sorted there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Well avicularia are super fast and Kron just said he owned the fastest true spider. Nhandu are way more defensive than balfouri! I've  held all five of my communal all at once. It was awesome.   My friend has six chromatus girls and every time you look at them they show you a threat display. Kron just do research, be cautious and you will be successful in your t keeping. I'm also the person who had the most venomous scorpions within a month of keeping scorpions and my first t was an old world. Lastly I had an s cal and h lividum within a month of keeping t's. I'm not telling everyone new to get an old world, but just do the things I told you Kron and you'll be successful. Every hobbyist is different. I only liked old worlds when I first started.


Yes, and waaaaay less potent..

Avics?.. are not super fast.. I would consider tapies and psalmos 'super fast'...


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

I've chased more avics around my room than any other genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I find it quite annoying how many assumptions you like to make, I'm not going to discuss my university accommodation with you, it's already sorted there's nothing to worry about.


If it was an assumption, I'd have said "Since you're going to be staying with other people during university, you should get their consent before thinking about an OW tarantula anyway."

Rather than asking whether you would be alone *or* staying with people. I gave you the benefit of the doubt, I factored in that there was a slight chance you'd be living alone with no one's health or safety but your own to take into consideration.

But considering how defensive you are already, I'm going to agree with paassatt. This is just a thread where you're going to do what you want regardless of the results.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd get a P.cambridgei then see how well you do with that. If you do well get a P.regalis then choose another "calm" OW (I really like Ceratogyrus species). After that I'd get a Chilobrachys. 


I wouldn't get one unless your room mate is informed on the risk you'll be taking. Also, don't get it if your university won't allow it. It just adds bad press to the already stereotyped spiders that we love. If they don't allow it, chances are that they'll destroy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well let's talk about bad. My friend told me about how her friend having a tarantula.  She told me how she held it weekly and loved it. I finally received a picture and it was a massive pokie. I'm assuming regalis. Poor thing is in a terrestrial setup. I helped her friend out with info. There's worse than Krons situation.  At least he asked. Most people don't even know What they have.... 

Also this friend works at an animal shelter and they recieve ow t's weekly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't think anyone here NEEDS to sugarcoat things for ya.. I agree with miss moxie.. getting defensive makes me think you only read what you want to read.. you came here, and asked for advice, we gave you advice.. we don't need to, but we did.. we gave advice, free advice.. take it or leave it..

I can't understand why you would ask for advice on a topic like this if you know what feedback you'll get, and then getting defensive because it isn't what you want.. well if it isn't what you want, don't ask about it here if you know people are going to disagree with what you want, instead of getting all defensive..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 4, 2015)

Just out of curiosity - why aren't you interested in a GBB? What about a Lasiodora Parahybana or Acanthoscurria Geniculata? Both are eating machines, more prone to be on display. If you are looking for something with attitude they have it, but without the hot venom.

If you MUST choose between the two species you listed, the M. Balfori would be the clear choice for you first OW. People encourage easing into keeping these species for a reason. Losing a hot species in a University housing could be a disaster and its easy to underestimate their speed and unpredictable nature. 

Generally, for very good reason, the advice is not to rush, take your time and ease into OW species. There are far too many individuals who rush into something that they aren't ready to handle - not saying thats you - but there really isn't any way to know. Bottom line, few people know each other here personally, so you probably won't find anyone comfortable saying that its ok of you to start keeping an OW species without more experience.

Also, yes, make sure that you aren't violating any rules at your University.






Kron said:


> I've been recommended a Chilobrachys fimbriatus for my second tarantula (9 months in hobby). I want a heavy webber and I'm not interested in the GBB and want a step up as I have a limited amount of tarantulas that I am capable of owning. I find the C. fimbratus to be perfect for me. I also considered the M. balfouri to which I ask the same question. I am quite careful and calm in stressful situations and I feel up to the challenge. I am fully aware of their potent venom and of their highly defensive tendencies. Which of the 2 would you recommend?
> 
> I'm also getting a Nhandu chromatus simultaneously potentially with this purchase not that it matters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I can't understand why you would ask for advice on a topic like this if you know what feedback you'll get, and then getting defensive because it isn't what you want.. well if it isn't what you want, don't ask about it here if you know people are going to disagree with what you want, instead of getting all defensive..


Unfortunately this is pattern that happens a lot. People post and then dislike all the posts that disagree with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 4, 2015)

tbrandt said:


> Losing a hot species in a University housing could be a disaster and its easy to underestimate their speed and unpredictable nature.
> 
> Also, yes, make sure that you aren't violating any rules at your University.


Ahh yes. Can you imagine the news story? "GIANT DEADLY TARANTULA ESCAPES IN COLLEGE CAMPUS"
The hysteria would have media crawling on it. Poof, there are the restrictions on our hobby, and all because someone was too stubborn to take advice they asked for.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> If it was an assumption, I'd have said "Since you're going to be staying with other people during university, you should get their consent before thinking about an OW tarantula anyway."
> 
> Rather than asking whether you would be alone *or* staying with people. I gave you the benefit of the doubt, I factored in that there was a slight chance you'd be living alone with no one's health or safety but your own to take into consideration.
> 
> But considering how defensive you are already, I'm going to agree with paassatt. This is just a thread where you're going to do what you want regardless of the results.


or you could just mind your own business seeing as it has very little to do with the subject matter, even if I did have a roommate I obviously wouldn't bring any tarantula let alone an old world unless of course if he happened to be a tarantula enthusiast as well. the only advice I'm not listening to is yours because of your tone

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 11:54 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> Unfortunately this is pattern that happens a lot. People post and then dislike all the posts that disagree with them.


 accept I've thanked most of them...


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> I wouldn't get one unless your room mate is informed on the risk you'll be taking. Also, don't get it if your university won't allow it. It just adds bad press to the already stereotyped spiders that we love. If they don't allow it, chances are that they'll destroy it.





tbrandt said:


> People encourage easing into keeping these species for a reason. Losing a hot species in a University housing could be a disaster and its easy to underestimate their speed and unpredictable nature.
> 
> Also, yes, make sure that you aren't violating any rules at your University.





klawfran3 said:


> Ahh yes. Can you imagine the news story? "GIANT DEADLY TARANTULA ESCAPES IN COLLEGE CAMPUS"
> The hysteria would have media crawling on it. Poof, there are the restrictions on our hobby, and all because someone was too stubborn to take advice they asked for.


*My* tone?

Yes because clearly I'm the only one commenting on the university situation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron I def agree with everyone else on that you have to be open minded. These great hobbyists are giving you advice about your situation. I rarely tell newer hobbyists to get an ow tarantula.. Everyone's situation is different though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> or you could just mind your own business seeing as it has very little to do with the subject matter, even if I did have a roommate I obviously wouldn't bring any tarantula let alone an old world unless of course if he happened to be a tarantula enthusiast as well. the only advice I'm not listening to is yours because of your tone
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 11:54 PM ----------
> 
> accept I've thanked most of them...


What? Really? All she did was ASK a PLAIN and SIMPLE QUESTION.. I see nothing wrong with that, all you had to do was answer it.. You're the one with the tone here..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 4, 2015)

paassatt said:


> This is another thread where someone will ask a question, and then not follow any of the advice given. They're gonna do it regardless of how many people tell them it's a horrible idea. :sarcasm:


So much this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I've been recommended a Chilobrachys fimbriatus for my second tarantula (9 months in hobby). I want a heavy webber and I'm not interested in the GBB and want a step up as I have a limited amount of tarantulas that I am capable of owning. I find the C. fimbratus to be perfect for me. I also considered the M. balfouri to which I ask the same question. I am quite careful and calm in stressful situations and I feel up to the challenge. I am fully aware of their potent venom and of their highly defensive tendencies. Which of the 2 would you recommend?
> 
> I'm also getting a Nhandu chromatus simultaneously potentially with this purchase not that it matters



I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if this has already been covered..fimbriatus are so damn fast bro! I would hold off personally..They have a very interesting attitude as well, they are just nervous and just confident enough to cause serious problems...mine is somewhat of a recluse but when I feed her she pops out of the hole in her web grabs the cricket runs back in then turns and comes back out into the center hole and looks at me like...really dude are you gunna try to take my cricket? Go ahead try it! If I watch her too much she will actually rare up a little and start moving forward towards me..
I'm pretty confident that if I loom too long to close to her cage she would charge me...
I rarely get edgy around any tarantula(I have a lot of defensive old and new world arboreals) this one gets my heart thumping when I open the cage..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

That's the problem with texting and writing on these forums because people mistake other people's tone. Miss Moxie is one of the nicest hobbyist on here, but she will be honest with you. Sometimes honestly hurts lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> *My* tone?
> 
> Yes because clearly I'm the only one commenting on the university situation.


Thought I was in trouble from you quoting me XD 

This is the part where you accept that he isn't going to listen to anyone except the people who agree with him and move on. Your wise words are falling on deaf ears. 


Kron in the light of offering some kind of advice at all, I heard E murinus is an ok webber too. It's a new world and not super potent. Getting an OW when going to college is asking for trouble. Seriously, we're offering free advice. Take it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I don't think anyone here NEEDS to sugarcoat things for ya.. I agree with miss moxie.. getting defensive makes me think you only read what you want to read.. you came here, and asked for advice, we gave you advice.. we don't need to, but we did.. we gave advice, free advice.. take it or leave it..
> 
> I can't understand why you would ask for advice on a topic like this if you know what feedback you'll get, and then getting defensive because it isn't what you want.. well if it isn't what you want, don't ask about it here if you know people are going to disagree with what you want, instead of getting all defensive..


I don't see why I'm being labelled as defensive for not wanting to have her dissect my personal life. I have not yet had the chance to reply to most of the others because of this so I don't see why people are instantly assuming I'm ignoring all their advice. Infact many of the comments Have swayed me greatly and I am fully considering their ideas

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 12:06 AM ----------

I am truly disgusted by the allegations being thrown casually past me, what is it that leads people to assume that I am ignoring their feedback, I like to keep my personal life and my internet life separate when talking to strangers that is why I am being defensive to moxies intrusive comments


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just move on. Advice was given, OP seemingly doesn't agree with it - be done with it. Suit yourself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> That's the problem with texting and writing on these forums because people mistake other people's tone. Miss Moxie is one of the nicest hobbyist on here, but she will be honest with you. Sometimes honestly hurts lol


Thank you! So many people mistake my blunt approach as a bad attitude but it's nice to see some people realize otherwise.



klawfran3 said:


> Thought I was in trouble from you quoting me XD


See, Fuzzy? ;]

You can unclench now Klaw, we're on the same side my friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 4, 2015)

Heavy webber that burrows, fast and isn't nearly as defensive as any OW? Holothele incei...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I don't see why I'm being labelled as defensive for not wanting to have her dissect my personal life. I have not yet had the chance to reply to most of the others because of this so I don't see why people are instantly assuming I'm ignoring all their advice. Infact many of the comments Have swayed me greatly and I am fully considering their ideas
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 12:06 AM ----------
> 
> I am truly disgusted by the allegations being thrown casually past me, what is it that leads people to assume that I am ignoring their feedback, I like to keep my personal life and my internet life separate when talking to strangers that is why I am being defensive to moxies intrusive comments


Yes because worrying whether or not there are other people who could get hurt if an OW escapes you is very intrusive. I don't care if you're living with a midget & a gruff Italian man who suffers from narcolepsy -- or you're living with the pope -- or living alone in a palace.

I asked because it's important to consider the health & safety of others when bringing hot animals into living situation.

You want intrusive? Do you prefer tea or coffee? Fruit or vegetables? Both? How tall are you? Do you watch Dr. Who? I do.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Curious jay said:


> Heavy webber that burrows, fast and isn't nearly as defensive as any OW? Holothele incei...


 or heterothele Villosella if he's hellbent on OW.  I have six and they make more web than anything be ever seen, and I have a GBB!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Well avicularia are super fast.


This is misleading information, you should know better. Though I'm not surprised you wrote this.

Avics as a genus are not what I would call SUPER FAST. My GBB is faster than any of my Avics, my SunTiger is SUPER FAST compared to my Avics. The only thing that makes arboreals harder to deal with is that they are the MOST nimble type of T out there. If they are a "notoriously" fast species, that makes it even harder.

9 months is not a lot of experience- case closed.

After seeing the OP's response to a GBB suggestion, there's no need to offer suggestions, s/he is going to get whatever he wants. I really don't care.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ArborealKing (Feb 4, 2015)

I feel like I am/was in a very similiar position to you in regards to old world Ts, and in fact I jumped right in at the deep end - apart from an avic sling I actually own no NWs. I've mentioned this in the past, and will do so again here, that buying a spider - or any animal, infact - that you are not interested in is an awful idea. It makes the care for it a resentment. Having said this, you have to understand that the people here are not trying to be patronising, as much as it may seem that way to you, but rather are trying to prevent any mishaps that may result in someone getting bitten, so try not to take it too personally. 

As for my own advice: be honest with yourself. You said you had worked with/owned fast or dangerous animals before, so I would assume that you are able to stay calm in situations where the spider is being uncooperative. If this is the case, then I say go ahead and get the spider you want. But you do have to be real, you have to be able to deal with/catch a fast and venomous spider. A pissed of Chilo is no joke, and you cannot get yourself in a situation where you are scared of your pet spider. As for the choice, I recently acquired an M. balfouri at the SEAS show in Kent, and couldn't recommend the species any more highly. Not only are they pretty, but they are fascinating to watch and they spend a lot longer wondering about than I used to believe. I went straight into OW Ts, and whilst it was a steep as **** learning curve, I do not regret it one bit. Whatever you go with, I wish you luck - and for uni, too; I'm also starting over here next year


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> If it was an assumption, I'd have said "Since you're going to be staying with other people during university, you should get their consent before thinking about an OW tarantula anyway."
> 
> Rather than asking whether you would be alone *or* staying with people. I gave you the benefit of the doubt, I factored in that there was a slight chance you'd be living alone with no one's health or safety but your own to take into consideration.
> 
> But considering how defensive you are already, I'm going to agree with paassatt. This is just a thread where you're going to do what you want regardless of the results.


Are you starting trouble again? Did you sharpen your sticks? Every time I see your name on a post I hear..chi -chi chi ha ha- ha..I'm joking of course!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

I owed you Miss Moxie. And I'm the same exact way. Unfortunately, I've lost two friends because of texting and misunderstanding. People do it to me, but I'm understanding because I know how texting is.

I'm in the medical field and life's way too short for arguging. I hope everyone doesn't think I was arguging.  I just think in this situation he should get a balfouri. They're just too amazing not to have! I would offer avics, but hobbyists complain about noobs having them too. I'll never win either way lol.


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Are you starting trouble again? Did you sharpen your sticks? Every time I see your name on a post I hear..chi -chi chi ha ha- ha..I'm joking of course!


NO! I just think differently than you... ;]

Actually, we agreed on this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I don't see why I'm being labelled as defensive for not wanting to have her dissect my personal life. I have not yet had the chance to reply to most of the others because of this so I don't see why people are instantly assuming I'm ignoring all their advice. Infact many of the comments Have swayed me greatly and I am fully considering their ideas
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 12:06 AM ----------
> 
> I am truly disgusted by the allegations being thrown casually past me, what is it that leads people to assume that I am ignoring their feedback, I like to keep my personal life and my internet life separate when talking to strangers that is why I am being defensive to moxies intrusive comments


In all fairness the only one who derailed this thread from the subject matter was you flying off the handle at a very important question. The simple fact is there are multiple factors that fall into even considering anything old world (EG - experience, or lack of it, people in the immediate living area). No one assumed anything, best thing to do is chill out.

That aside, far better off getting something like another Avic, or maybe the P. Cambridgei. Just to ramp up the experience more so than anything. Rushing in to OWs is just rushing in to getting bit and hurt (and ergo putting a bad light on the hobby). Oh and never bring reptile experience in to it, probably wouldn't bring true spiders into it either, Tarantulas are a whole different world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

Haha Viper I was just trying to get some leverage even though I was bluffing lol. Why aren't surprised I said that?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I've chased more avics around my room than any other genus.



Now, let's examine EXACTLY how you worded that statement, because how it reads doesn't tell us anything.

You chased more Avics.. Is that because

1. You have owned more Avics than any other genus? That's what it means to me. If so, that doesn't mean they are necessarily faster OR slower hah.
2. You chronically have more Avics escaping, due to more owned Avics vs others, OR assuming equal numbers of owned species.
3. OR, it's not due to number of total Avics, but the frequency of escapes?

So, really this "information" you provided doesn't provide us any information at all, and you have left us uninformed.

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 04:25 PM ----------




Kron said:


> or you could just mind your own business ...



But technically you did say you were open to criticism in the title of the thread. Unless my assumption of "prepared" meant you were NOT open to criticism, but prepared to close all the hatches and fire away! hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

My avics are really slow because they shake those fat booties at me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Feb 4, 2015)

As frustrating as it may be when the OP doesn't seem to accept good advice like (s)he's being given here (though (s)he has said (s)he's taking it to heart to some degree anyway) please remember there are other beginners like myself reading this who sometimes consider moving forward too quickly. Its not falling on deaf ears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> My avics are rely slow because they shake those fat booties at me.


I sure hope you toss dollars...


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Actually, we agreed on this one.


O no! Suddenly I'm starting to question everything! Lols


----------



## viper69 (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Haha Viper I was just trying to get some leverage even though I was bluffing lol. Why aren't surprised I said that?


Because you often give like 3 words to make a point, and you leave out critical info. Thus making your initial response misleading and/or wrong.


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Just move on. Advice was given, OP seemingly doesn't agree with it - be done with it. Suit yourself.


I never said I didn't agree with anything again why is everyone assuming that I'm not listening, I've been pretty much fully persuaded at this point, the only people I'm annoyed at is miss moxie which is partially due to my shackles being up from the last time I talked to her so I do apologise for that


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Yes because worrying whether or not there are other people who could get hurt if an OW escapes you is very intrusive. I don't care if you're living with a midget & a gruff Italian man who suffers from narcolepsy -- or you're living with the pope -- or living alone in a palace.


Or living with Ouchie the Clown. Mustn't forget Ouchie.

Sigh. I know, I know. I'll hit the shower.  





> You want intrusive? Do you prefer tea or coffee? Fruit or vegetables? Both? How tall are you? Do you watch Dr. Who? I do.


Ah, that's my gal! 

For what it is worth, trying to get detailed information in order to render helpful advice would not be what I consider making assumptions or prying, it was a legitimate query. Also, taking umbrage at that doesn't exactly indicate a willingness to listen or accept criticism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I never said I didn't agree with anything again why is everyone assuming that I'm not listening, I've been pretty much fully persuaded at this point, the only people I'm annoyed at is miss moxie which is partially due to my shackles being up from the last time I talked to her so I do apologise for that


Well a lot of members here said exactly the same thing miss moxie did.. I think you could've handled the situation better.. miss moxie is a nice person, I really enjoy reading her comments etc.. and she gives honest and great advice..

If you have been persuaded, I recommend gbb if you want a heavy webber.. otherwise, E. Murinus, P. Cambridgei or P. Irminia..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tsk tsk tsk. Viper you need to stop being sooooo observant.  Well of course I have more avics than any other genus. Second everytime I open their enclosure top and their coming out to see me especially my versicolors.

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 07:37 PM ----------

My avics only like those hundos! Everything else is an insult! Nothing, but the best for my girls!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Well a lot of members here said exactly the same thing miss moxie did.. I think you could've handled the situation better.. miss moxie is a nice person, I really enjoy reading her comments etc.. and she gives honest and great advice..
> 
> If you have been persuaded, I recommend gbb if you want a heavy webber.. otherwise, E. Murinus, P. Cambridgei or P. Irminia..


like I said I'm not disagreeing with them I just didn't like miss moxies.. methods of persuasion plus a previous convo with her in which she had a similar effect

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 12:47 AM ----------

Miss moxie, I am sorry for lashing out at you. At the same time I think you may have placed me into some stereotype of a stubborn teen or something rather unfairly as at no point have I disagreed with you on the idea of an old world being a bad idea.
My quarrel with you was the nitpicking of "(after uni)" quite some homing you did there. It's a complicated situation with uni and it's in itself is a stressful feature for me right now so trying to drag that in to a conversation about tarantulas pushed me to the edge, one thing at time alright


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> like I said I'm not disagreeing with them I just didn't like miss moxies.. methods of persuasion plus a previous convo with her in which she had a similar effect
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 12:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...


I believe that you're reading my posts with an acidic internal monologue, and are holding a grudge.

Considering how many people have defended me by name, and what I've said here, you may want to take a step back and think about the possibility that you are letting personal feelings cloud your objectivity.

Just because I don't agree with you and you don't agree with me doesn't mean that what I'm saying is rubbish. (Ohhh, british slang!) I'm offering honesty. Nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Or living with Ouchie the Clown. Mustn't forget Ouchie.
> 
> Sigh. I know, I know. I'll hit the shower.
> 
> ...


I don't see what advice could possibly be given by knowing this, it just seems to me to have been a rhetorical question from her as if I wouldn't have considered university into my plans despite it being one of the greatest struggles I have to deal with reaching (I'm going to oxford)

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 01:02 AM ----------




miss moxie said:


> I believe that you're reading my posts with an acidic internal monologue, and are holding a grudge.
> 
> Considering how many people have defended me by name, and what I've said here, you may want to take a step back and think about the possibility that you are letting personal feelings cloud your objectivity.
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you and you don't agree with me doesn't mean that what I'm saying is rubbish. (Ohhh, british slang!) I'm offering honesty. Nothing more, nothing less.


I don't see how questions even have the ability to be honest, they were questions and they were rubbish ones, honesty had nothing to do with it

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 01:04 AM ----------

I wasn't expecting the spanish inquisition!!!! when I said "(after uni)"


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I don't see what advice could possibly be given by knowing this, it just seems to me to have been a rhetorical question from her as if I wouldn't have considered university into my plans despite it being one of the greatest struggles I have to deal with reaching (I'm going to oxford)
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 01:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...


I think considering an OW T has a rather big impact on the health and safety of people living with or near you. I don't see how you could consider it "rubbish".. this is some of the questions that needs to be asked because there are a lot of beginners out there jumping to the big guns without considering the safety of those around them.. all you had to do was answer the question politely since she politely asked, and all of this could have been avoided...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

viper69 said:


> But technically you did say you were open to criticism in the title of the thread. Unless my assumption of "prepared" meant you were NOT open to criticism, but prepared to close all the hatches and fire away! hahaha


There's a difference between criticism (by which I meant constructive) and people instead of helping just assuming that I won't listen or inquiring about matters that I clearly wasn't happy to discuss which were barely influential on my actual question about the C. fimbriatus


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Or living with Ouchie the Clown. Mustn't forget Ouchie.
> 
> Sigh. I know, I know. I'll hit the shower.



Next time I'm spraying you with the garden hose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I think considering an OW T has a rather big impact on the health and safety of people living with or near you. I don't see how you could consider it "rubbish".. this is some of the questions that needs to be asked because there are a lot of beginners out there jumping to the big guns without considering the safety of those around them.. all you had to do was answer the question politely since she politely asked, and all of this could have been avoided...


I started the thread looking for info on old worlds and whether I was ready, not on whether I am stupid enough to bring them to university and just leave them sitting in one of the rooms for a cleaning lady to find.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I don't see what advice could possibly be given by knowing this, it just seems to me to have been a rhetorical question from her as if I wouldn't have considered university into my plans despite it being one of the greatest struggles I have to deal with reaching (I'm going to oxford)


Naw, it was not an assumption, it was a question, if my reading comprehension is up to par today. The impact that a hot tarantula can have on bystanders is often of great concern here and is another variable that is often taken into consideration when an opinion or advice is offered.

 Her comment: "After University? Where are you staying for those five years? Will it be alone or with people?
Because if it is with people, you might want to take into consideration how they'd feel about sharing space with an OW tarantula."

Your response: "I find it quite annoying how many assumptions you like to make, I'm not going to discuss my university accommodation with you, it's already sorted there's nothing to worry about. "

See anything wrong there?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I started the thread looking for info on old worlds and whether I was ready, not on whether I am stupid enough to bring them to university and just leave them sitting in one of the rooms for a cleaning lady to find.


Oh good lord.. and how are we supposed to know if we don't ask? Or should we go ahead with assuming things....?


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I started the thread looking for info on old worlds and whether I was ready, not on whether I am stupid enough to bring them to university and just leave them sitting in one of the rooms for a cleaning lady to find.


Well after a long shift today and trying to make sense of some of the digressions in this thread and remembering them all, I think one issue you can avoid next time is just ask which one of the OW people prefer and In the begining leave  out where your going to have it and your level of experiance bc both of those topics are going to be nitpicked by both veterans and newbies. 
It would have been more constructive if those topics were brought up in the thread conversation as the experiances handlers would have asked to determine how each would suit you etc


I apologize if these points have been brought up. Three posts were made while I was typing this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

No universities that I know of let any kind of pet, that's not the issue that I was referring to, It's not even the uni which is affecting this, all I've said is I can't have a full collection until 5 years from now which happens to be after uni. I'm still probably going to be living at home, it's just that after uni I'll probably get a good job then get an apartment somewhere in which I can then have as many as I like. If I were to live at uni I'd just have my older brother look after my T's (he's the "friend" I mentioned). It's all very complicated which is why I didn't want to go into it. You can't expect me to have a full plan yet as It will be atleast another year before I'm going to uni. Now please just move on


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> I started the thread looking for info on old worlds and whether I was ready, not on whether I am stupid enough to bring them to university and just leave them sitting in one of the rooms for a cleaning lady to find.


I never mentioned a cleaning lady, or you leaving them out to be found. I said you might want to take into consideration how they'd feel about sharing space with an OW tarantula.

Look, throw the word 'assumption' at me if you want to. *If* you are staying in a dormitory, I think it's irresponsible of you to put others in danger because you want an OW tarantula. If the spider got out and bit someone from a few doors down, that would be completely unfair to them. They didn't ask for you to put them in harm's way. They're just there trying to get an education.

*If* you are staying at home and leaving your tarantulas at home, you should inform everyone living with you what the risks of OW tarantula bites are. They deserve to know what they're living with.

*If* you are living alone, then you've got nothing to worry about as far as other people's safety goes. (Unless you're living in an apartment/flat/condo/ect. because there is a potential for the escaped tarantula to wander into a different living space if it escapes and you cannot recapture it)

That is why I asked about your living situation. There is more to consider than just 'I want...'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Oh good lord.. and how are we supposed to know if we don't ask? Or should we go ahead with assuming things....?


Don't ask what? about the "(after uni)" bit I mentioned off hand in a reply to someone else?


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> No universities that I know of let any kind of pet


My friend's college allows them to keep pets that are confined to a cage, actually, so it's not unheard of and reasonable for me to think your college may also allow it. But then, I can't know unless I ask. When I asked, however, you got angry instead of answering.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> Don't ask what? about the "(after uni)" bit I mentioned off hand in a reply to someone else?


Asking whether getting an OW would have an influence on the safety of other people living with or near you! That's things that needs to be considered especially when you're a beginner keeper.. anything can go wrong.. like I said, let your guard down for one second, and you'll have an OW T on the loose.. don't you think that this would have an impact on those around you? That's what we need to know, that's why we ask.. maybe you should go back and re read the posts..


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I never mentioned a cleaning lady, or you leaving them out to be found. I said you might want to take into consideration how they'd feel about sharing space with an OW tarantula.
> 
> Look, throw the word 'assumption' at me if you want to. *If* you are staying in a dormitory, I think it's irresponsible of you to put others in danger because you want an OW tarantula. If the spider got out and bit someone from a few doors down, that would be completely unfair to them. They didn't ask for you to put them in harm's way. They're just there trying to get an education.
> 
> ...


 My god the "cleaning lady" was just an example, I don't need you to explain every little detail about how to communicate to my own family, they are very aware of what it is that I'm keeping and I consult them all before I do anything pet related, how stupid do you think I am, once again please mind your own business. I'm sure you have good intentions but you need to try and realise that you aren't the only one who will have thought about all these blatantly obvious points you are making.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> My god the "cleaning lady" was just an example, I don't need you to explain every little detail about how to communicate to my own family, they are very aware of what it is that I'm keeping and I consult them all before I do anything pet related, how stupid do you think I am, once again please mind your own business. I'm sure you have good intentions but you need to try and realise that you aren't the only one who will have thought about all these blatantly obvious points you are making.


Oh and you couldn't have stated earlier that your Ts will be left with family.. instead you left us asking the questions and then flamed out at us... and no, not all beginners consider the points that have been made..


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Oh and you couldn't have stated earlier that your Ts will be left with family.. instead you left us asking the questions and then flamed out at us... and no, not all beginners consider the points that have been made..


Details are key to all of this. Putting in to many factors in the begining but leaving out points that can really change what questions or information is passed on really can make a discussion non productive.


----------



## Kron (Feb 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Asking whether getting an OW would have an influence on the safety of other people living with or near you! That's things that needs to be considered especially when you're a beginner keeper.. anything can go wrong.. like I said, let your guard down for one second, and you'll have an OW T on the loose.. don't you think that this would have an impact on those around you? That's what we need to know, that's why we ask.. maybe you should go back and re read the posts..


Yes and they are not questions that people who don't know me or any of my circumstances can comment on. The one who knows the most about my life is me, I came here to talk about things I don't know about not to tell you my life story. All with good intentions I'm sure but not in the least bit helpful and it just makes you look like a bunch of arrogant <edit>. of course It will have an impact on those around me, I know, I'm me! I don't need you to explain my own relations to me, stick to what you know. As much as i like this hobby I may just stop altogether if I have to deal with this every time I ask for help."maybe you should go back and re read the posts.." I have read every post, on what basis do you say I haven't? I've had enough of this nonsense.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 4, 2015)

Honestly I can say I wish I had know about this site before I ended up with an OBT as my first tarantula lol-talk about a learning on your feet experiance.

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 08:47 PM ----------




Kron said:


> Yes and they are not questions that people who don't know me or any of my circumstances can comment on. The one who knows the most about my life is me, I came here to talk about things I don't know about not to tell you my life story. All with good intentions I'm sure but not in the least bit helpful and it just makes you look like a bunch of arrogant <edit>. of course It will have an impact on those around me, I know, I'm me! I don't need you to explain my own relations to me, stick to what you know. As much as i like this hobby I may just stop altogether if I have to deal with this every time I ask for help."maybe you should go back and re read the posts.." I have read every post, on what basis do you say I haven't? I've had enough of this nonsense.


Just being constructive but when you mention your level of experiance in the first post you introduce making the question personal and that's how those lines of topics get started. If you want a mechanical "by the book" answer make the question mechanical next time.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> My god the "cleaning lady" was just an example, I don't need you to explain every little detail about how to communicate to my own family, they are very aware of what it is that I'm keeping and I consult them all before I do anything pet related, how stupid do you think I am, once again please mind your own business.



Just when it seemed that you were calming down and becoming reasonable...

I'm sure glad this thread title said that you're 'open to criticism', as we might not have otherwise have known.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> Yes and they are not questions that people who don't know me or any of my circumstances can comment on. The one who knows the most about my life is me, I came here to talk about things I don't know about not to tell you my life story. All with good intentions I'm sure but not in the least bit helpful and it just makes you look like a bunch of arrogant <edit>. of course It will have an impact on those around me, I know, I'm me! I don't need you to explain my own relations to me, stick to what you know. As much as i like this hobby I may just stop altogether if I have to deal with this every time I ask for help."maybe you should go back and re read the posts.." I have read every post, on what basis do you say I haven't? I've had enough of this nonsense.


Right this is the problem, you accuse people of making assumptions and you have the defense that we don't know you, which is true. We don't know you, which is why that question got asked because we don't know what kind of person you are. We don't know if you're going to go on some macho pokie handling stunt, and we don't know that any roomies you might have had wouldn't do the same. No one is trying to attack you or get personal. Just simply establishing a background to better advise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kron said:


> Yes and they are not questions that people who don't know me or any of my circumstances can comment on. The one who knows the most about my life is me, I came here to talk about things I don't know about not to tell you my life story. All with good intentions I'm sure but not in the least bit helpful and it just makes you look like a bunch of arrogant <edit>. of course It will have an impact on those around me, I know, I'm me! I don't need you to explain my own relations to me, stick to what you know. As much as i like this hobby I may just stop altogether if I have to deal with this every time I ask for help."maybe you should go back and re read the posts.." I have read every post, on what basis do you say I haven't? I've had enough of this nonsense.


Wow you consider non of the advice given helpfull? I would watch my language if I were you.. I think the one looking arrogant here.. is you..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 4, 2015)

TsunamiSpike said:


> macho pokie handling stunt


HEY NOW! no need to make this personal...
Leave pokies outta this.Lol!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well.. this thread has taken its toll.. I rest my case.. hopefully this thread will be closed soon..


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Feb 4, 2015)

14pokies said:


> HEY NOW! no need to make this personal...
> Leave pokies outta this.Lol!


Haha sorry, first thing that sprung to mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Feb 4, 2015)

Here is my advice: Do what is comfortable. I recommend getting some NW terrestrial, get an Ephebopus sp. if you want a nice challenge with care and are ready for a defensive T. GBBs are ugly IMO and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone. Get a Psalmo, My cambredgei and the little one that I had before my big one were far more runny than my irminia. I wish I could get my hands on some balfouris because they are amazing creatures and after seeing them in person, I say go for it.

Within 2 months of having a porteri I got a cambbridgei, within four months I had an A. metallica, within six months I had a super defensive, nasty, nine inch Pampho girl. Within seven I had two P. metallicas. It has been a year an one month and I have H. mac, OBT, P. tigrinawesseli, and others, namely a nasty H. albostriatum, that you all say the OP isn't prepared for. Know that I did as suggested and got Psalmos and Tappies before I dove into OW arboreals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ashton said:


> I recommend getting some NW terrestrial, get an Ephebopus sp. if you want a nice challenge



That's the heart of this thread: selecting a species that's a 'challenge' isn't fair to you or the spider.  Challenges are often lost.  get something that fits your experience level.  If that advice angers you, that only shows you aren't ready yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 4, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Tsk tsk tsk. Viper you need to stop being sooooo observant.  Well of course I have more avics than any other genus. Second everytime I open their enclosure top and their coming out to see me especially my versicolors.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 07:37 PM ----------
> 
> My avics only like those hundos! Everything else is an insult! Nothing, but the best for my girls!


That's odd to me because I open mine and they never have tried to come out, including my male versi. My amazonica will just sit there and sit there. Sure you don't have E sp Red over there ?


----------



## Ashton (Feb 4, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> That's the heart of this thread: selecting a species that's a 'challenge' isn't fair to you or the spider.  Challenges are often lost.  get something that fits your experience level.  If that advice angers you, that only shows you aren't ready yet.


Where would you be if you didn't take a risk at a challenge? You can't go anywhere if you don't challenge yourself and find out if you're suited for that. By the way, Theraphosas weren't a challenge as suggested by you, in fact its easy if you keep it moist enough, which isn't hard at all.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ashton said:


> Where would you be if you didn't take a risk at a challenge? You can't go anywhere if you don't challenge yourself and find out if you're suited for that. By the way, Theraphosas weren't a challenge as suggested by you, in fact its easy if you keep it moist enough, which isn't hard at all.


'Challenges'?  That's how you wind up with escapes, bites, and dead spiders.  The ones who pay when you lose the challenge are the spider and possibly the people and pets you live with.  A beginner with OW's is a bad idea.  They have no idea what tarantulas are like and what they're capable of.  The last thing they need is a jack-in-the-box with fangs.  They're not prepared to deal with that.  

It's a challenge for a student driver to race in the Indy 500, but how else are they going to learn?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashton (Feb 4, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> 'Challenges'?  That's how you wind up with escapes, bites, and dead spiders.  The ones who pay when you lose the challenge are the spider and possibly the people and pets you live with.  A beginner with OW's is a bad idea.  They have no idea what tarantulas are like and what they're capable of.  The last thing they need is a jack-in-the-box with fangs.  They're not prepared to deal with that.
> 
> It's a challenge for a student driver to race in the Indy 500, but how else are they going to learn?


Taking it to extremes huh? Challenges vary in difficulty in case you forget. And I believe my advice said what many others' advices said and that was get a challnge like a Psalmo, which is a challenge compared to an Avic. The point of what I said is not to get an Avic and get every other Avic and only the calmer NWs, it was to kick it up a notch and keep challenging yourself bit by bit until there is no more challenge left, which sould take a while, from months to years.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ashton said:


> kick it up a notch and keep challenging yourself bit by bit until there is no more challenge left



Getting a tarantula shouldn't be a challenge.  People should go into it prepared, in both experience and research.  Most people who have tarantulas should not 'keep challenging themselves until there is no more challenge left.'  That's fine for a small number of us, but bad advice in general.

Some of the people getting spiders for the 'challenge' are also the ones who handle OW's, put tarantulas on their heads, and in their mouths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Feb 4, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Getting a tarantula shouldn't be a challenge.  People should go into it prepared, in both experience and research.  Most people who have tarantulas should not 'keep challenging themselves until there is no more challenge left.'  That's fine for a small number of us, but bad advice in general.


So they should only get a handful then stop getting any more, leaving them from getting anything that they may find to be their favorite? I think that advice is 100% fine as long as you do it correctly, no jumping up and no starting with extremes. Again, I don't think I have given any bad advice.


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 4, 2015)

Aston, I think poec'a point is they are not a "thrill" challenge while your going more along the lines of "intellectual" challenge. Adrenaline vs advancement.

Both right different meanings


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ashton said:


> So they should only get a handful then stop getting any more, leaving them from getting anything that they may find to be their favorite? I think that advice is 100% fine as long as you do it correctly, no jumping up and no starting with extremes.


My standard advice is that people should work their way up in stages.  Many people don't want to do that, and are content with their roseas.  A smaller number want to progress up a level or two.  They can stop at any point, or move up a level when they're comfortable.  Unfortunately beginners who pick 'favorites' based on color can easily end up over their heads in a few months as that spider grows; we've seen that all too often with OBT's.  We need to help them find 'favorites' in their experience level.  It's not hard, there are so many beautiful species in the hobby today.  It's ridiculous for a beginner to get their heart set on a pretty blue P metallica; many of them are never going to have the skills necessary to work with one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashton (Feb 4, 2015)

Graeboe said:


> Aston, I think poec'a point is they are not a "thrill" challenge while your going more along the lines of "intellectual" challenge. Adrenaline vs advancement.
> 
> Both right different meanings


Thank you! That's what I meant, not a thrill thing but an intellectual thing.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 4, 2015)

Ashton said:


> By the way, Theraphosas weren't a challenge as suggested by you, in fact its easy if you keep it moist enough, which isn't hard at all.


amazing. You grew and bred Theraphosas in less than 14 months?  Tell me the temps and feeding schedule you maintained to make *that* happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Feb 4, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> amazing. You grew and bred Theraphosas in less than 14 months?  Tell me the temps and feeding schedule you maintained to make *that* happen.


Hey smart alec, you know what I meant.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 4, 2015)

Ashton said:


> Hey smart alec, you know what I meant.


no, i don't think *you* knew what you meant.  You think having a spider for a few months means you've overcome challenges?  Ok.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 4, 2015)

I love these threads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## assidreemz (Feb 4, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I love these threads.



hahahaaaaa geez

same

its like when youre younger and your brother is getting yelled at  by mom, you just sit there like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tfisher (Feb 4, 2015)

There were way to many pages for me to read through but I will offer an opinion.

Truthfully if you do enough research and take enough precautions I think you'd fair well with any sp.

OBT was my second T, it was a little intimidating( considering an escape had happened with re homing) but I learned from this. I wouldn't even open the top of the cage to do maintenance but used chop sticks to gather clutter in a pile then open one side of the tank and quickly removed with clutter with thongs. I have become comfortable with my obt but never let my guard down around her. 

But enough of that my point is your mind is capable of great things, but make sure your physically up to the challenge as well. Remember young grasshopper .... Wax on..... Wax off.

Tfisher OUT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude (Feb 4, 2015)

The fact that you are asking others if you are ready means that you have a doubt. This tells me that you don't think that you are ready 

There is no set time for being ready, 9 months, 9 years or even 9 days. I got a P murinus, P ornata and P irminia within 2 months of getting in the hobby and had no issue what so ever keeping and maintaining them, but not everyone should get fast, hot Ts this quickly. It depends entirely on the individual.

When you are ready, you'll know you are ready and won't feel the urge for encouragement or approval from others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicolas C (Feb 5, 2015)

If it were for me, the best advices wouldn't be the ones judging my abilities... because nobody here knows me or my abilities (it's virtual world remember... and even when I know someone personnaly in the "real" world, most of the times I'm not able to say if he's ready or not... such statements are so complex to make...). Saying "you are not ready", "you are not experienced enough", "you are not..." doesn't sound fair to me, because, once again, nobody here can say that (you don't know me... maybe I'm a serial killer praying mantis!!!). Experience/abilities rely on so many different factors.

In communication, it helps when people say "I / Me / Mine" (... like poor George H... sigh!) rather than "You / You / YOU". We are always starting from ourselves, no?

What helps me are facts. For instance:
- C fimbriatus are burrowers pet hole, unless you don't let them dig deep; they are heavy webbers, have moist burrow in the wild (but could maybe be kept drier?); they are very fast (faster than a Brachypelma), defensive and have a potent venom; I waited for two years before getting one.
Or:
- M balfouri are heavy webbers given the right conditions; they like the substrate dry and some branches to attach their web; mine doesn't hide too much and like to wander at night; mine isn't as defensive as my other african Ts, but I don't know anything about their venom. For me, it was a good starting point in African OW.

Something like that would be more helpful for me, and can be discussed: the thread would be more interesting if it were about the different experiences we have on specific Ts than about the "ready or not" thing, wouldn't it? Of course, it helps to say that some Ts are faster / more defensive / more potent venom, etc. than others. But in the end ("the love you make... is equal to..."... NO! I should stop listening to the Beatles!), it's up to everyone to make up his mind for himself. We all know someone who began keeping T with a nasty OW one, and everything was fine (he now have 300+!); as we all know someone who took a docile NW and turned it into disaster. My point is: I like to give all good informations that can help someone to decide, without deciding for him.

That being said, the man who gave the advice with C fimbriatus is a very respected well known T keeper and no beginner at all! :wink:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tfisher (Feb 5, 2015)

Like I said. Wax on wax off


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 5, 2015)

"Prepared for criticism." I guess not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kron (Feb 5, 2015)

skippydude said:


> The fact that you are asking others if you are ready means that you have a doubt. This tells me that you don't think that you are ready
> 
> There is no set time for being ready, 9 months, 9 years or even 9 days. I got a P murinus, P ornata and P irminia within 2 months of getting in the hobby and had no issue what so ever keeping and maintaining them, but not everyone should get fast, hot Ts this quickly. It depends entirely on the individual.
> 
> When you are ready, you'll know you are ready and won't feel the urge for encouragement or approval from others.


Well originally I was just asking which of the 2 I should go for  I felt completely ready till People started saying I wasn't and now that I'm not certain I have moved on form the idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 6, 2015)

Kron said:


> Well originally I was just asking which of the 2 I should go for  I felt completely ready till People started saying I wasn't and now that I'm not certain I have moved on form the idea


Not sure if you remember my post, I did advise you to wait a little but I don't think I was harsh or anything.I just told you about my personal experience with fimbriatus..

I was thinking I didn't really give you what I thought would be a good secondary species incase you decided against the chilo..
Have you ever seen or do you know anything about cyclosternum fasciatum? They're a new world terrestrial dwarf species that has a lot of characteristics of C.fimbriatus..They even look some what similar(kinda), they're fast somewhat to moderately defensive and can be heavy Webber's. sometimes though they will just choose to hide under a piece of cork bark or whatever you use as a hide, they will web the crap out of it though...

They only get to about 3 1/2 to 4 inches but they pack an attitude and are pretty fast..Its much better to make a mistake or get caught off guard by a small nontoxic species than 6 inch chilo with potent venom...

You said you were ready for a little criticism and now you know ABs definition of the word..I won't speak for anybody else but if there like me they don't want to see you or the T suffer in anyway...

A lot of keepers get sketchy species only to become terrified of them some to the point that they are afraid to open the cage for feeding and maintenance..The result is a T that is neglected until its death or the owner rehomes it..The confidence of the owner can suffer so match that they leave the hobby or are afraid to give new species a try..
Working your way up from less defensive to more defensive Ts kind of slowly is the way to go IMO.. Its kind of hard to say I think I'm ready for a chilo if you have never kept a species that is like fimbriatus...avic  to fimbriatus is a huge leap!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 6, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> I agree with storm and miss moxie. You are not ready for an Ow after owning only an avic.  Maybe try getting another Avic, as I've heard A versicolor is a heavy webber and is very pretty. I personally haven't been too fond of Avics so I don't own many, but I DO want a versi as they're too nice to pass up. Try getting one of those instead of An OW. It's too risky without proper experience, even if you think you're ready right now


I agree with Storm, Miss Moxie, and klawfran.  A GBB would make a perfect second T, if you're looking for a heavy webber.  They don't look like much as slings, but once they get to about an inch, their colours really begin to pop.

Another one to consider as a heavy webber, but which is WAY faster than a GBB and has a healthy dose of venom/attitude (requiring a lot more respect) is one of the Psalmos.  My _P. irmina _was my 4th T, and my first arboreal.  She was a great learning experience on the way to my burgeoning pokie collection the following year.  Grow like weeds, too (mine went from an inch to 4+ " in 15 months).


----------



## Jebbles (Feb 6, 2015)

Just going to put my two cents in. I've owned many sp before, some of which I've failed to provide proper care, some which I just had bad luck with. I honestly don't want a GBB yet as I know they can be very fragile as slings, and I don't want to take that chance just yet for such an amazing species. I agree with you, that yeah they may seem a little over rated, but *you do not want to rush into it*. I've been keeping tarantulas for about 3 years or so now. Currently that may interest you, I have 2 P Cambridgei's which I adore, and an OBT. These two species web a lot. The OBT is aggressive and very fast, but I think they're perfect for learning about OW. Mine makes amazing tunnels, I've had him since he was a tiny sling and now he's about 1.5". I named him Sin. They're easy to care for, although there will be times you won't see them for a long time. They normally won't come out and destroy all living things on earth unless you disturb their burrow, at least that's how mine is. Now the P Cambridgei has to be possibly my favourite T either than the H Gigas. They're absolutely stunning, they are silly sometimes, and they web A LOT. They are amazing eaters, the whole tank will shake. From one molt to the next they also grow a very impressive size. One of mine really likes to hide underground which I find weird, and the other is really open. They're AMAZING species, and they're on almost everyones favourite list. I can't recommend them enough.
I had a Nhandu Chromatus too, it along with a B Albo were my first two spiders. The Nhandu passed, I honestly don't know why, it was really weird. They're lovely, and I hope on getting another possibly the same size that mine died.

I don't know where you live, but make sure you check the bylaws of where you plan on heading after University. Some bylaws you can get around, but others are super strict about keeping arachnids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 6, 2015)

TroLLageK said:


> Just going to put my two cents in. I've owned many sp before, some of which I've failed to provide proper care, some which I just had bad luck with. I honestly don't want a GBB yet as I know they can be very fragile as slings, and I don't want to take that chance just yet for such an amazing species. I agree with you, that yeah they may seem a little over rated, but *you do not want to rush into it*. I've been keeping tarantulas for about 3 years or so now. Currently that may interest you, I have 2 P Cambridgei's which I adore, and an OBT. These two species web a lot. The OBT is aggressive and very fast, but I think they're perfect for learning about OW. Mine makes amazing tunnels, I've had him since he was a tiny sling and now he's about 1.5". I named him Sin. They're easy to care for, although there will be times you won't see them for a long time. They normally won't come out and destroy all living things on earth unless you disturb their burrow, at least that's how mine is. Now the P Cambridgei has to be possibly my favourite T either than the H Gigas. They're absolutely stunning, they are silly sometimes, and they web A LOT. They are amazing eaters, the whole tank will shake. From one molt to the next they also grow a very impressive size. One of mine really likes to hide underground which I find weird, and the other is really open. They're AMAZING species, and they're on almost everyones favourite list. I can't recommend them enough.
> I had a Nhandu Chromatus too, it along with a B Albo were my first two spiders. The Nhandu passed, I honestly don't know why, it was really weird. They're lovely, and I hope on getting another possibly the same size that mine died.
> 
> I don't know where you live, but make sure you check the bylaws of where you plan on heading after University. Some bylaws you can get around, but others are super strict about keeping arachnids.


Where did you get the idea GBBs were fragile as slings? They're actually extremely tough as both slings and adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebbles (Feb 6, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Where did you get the idea GBBs were fragile as slings? They're actually extremely tough as both slings and adults.


Are they? Ive heard they are fragile. Huh, learn something new.


----------



## shawno821 (Feb 6, 2015)

I found them to be very hardy,as well.By hardy I mean nearly impossible to kill,lol.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 6, 2015)

shawno821 said:


> I found them to be very hardy,as well.



They're always hungry, grow quickly.  Not particularly delicate.  Good choice if you want a webber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 6, 2015)

14pokies is thinking along the same lines as myself.   Last night I was about to suggest looking at C. fasciatum, today I'm seconding 14pokies.:wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Feb 6, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> They're always hungry, grow quickly.  Not particularly delicate.  Good choice if you want a webber.


+1 Definitely, both my slings have webbed their pots nicely...one more so than the other. A joy to watch them grab their pray within a second of it being dropped down too.


----------



## Jebbles (Feb 6, 2015)

Man now I'm going to go get a gbb.


----------



## Kron (Feb 6, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Not sure if you remember my post, I did advise you to wait a little but I don't think I was harsh or anything.I just told you about my personal experience with fimbriatus..
> 
> I was thinking I didn't really give you what I thought would be a good secondary species incase you decided against the chilo..
> Have you ever seen or do you know anything about cyclosternum fasciatum? They're a new world terrestrial dwarf species that has a lot of characteristics of C.fimbriatus..They even look some what similar(kinda), they're fast somewhat to moderately defensive and can be heavy Webber's. sometimes though they will just choose to hide under a piece of cork bark or whatever you use as a hide, they will web the crap out of it though...
> ...


I had indeed considered the fasciatum, from what I saw at the time it didn't quite satisfy some of the things I wanted like it's webbing not being quite elaborate enough and the size was a little disappointing but I've been heavily reconsidering it recently so thank you very much for the info as It's certainly an option I'm considering.

 As for the last paragraph I think you are right in that I may end up disliking it and for some this could lead to neglect but at the same time I specifically am someone who when I see myself disliking something I don't wait around, I deal with the issue before I grow to hate it as I actively try to increase my enjoyment of every moment of my time here so I'd quickly find it another owner of whom would enjoy it's company before I'd consider trying to fit the bane into the corner of my mind and in the process neglect it. Saying that, It would of course be best to avoid that kind of scenario so don't worry I've realigned my sights on nearer shores and so won't be getting something like a fimbriatus quite yet as I've said ^_^


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 6, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> They're always hungry, grow quickly.  Not particularly delicate.  Good choice if you want a webber.


And they are fun to water if you fill their water bowl with an eyedropper lol


----------



## Kron (Feb 6, 2015)

TroLLageK said:


> Just going to put my two cents in. I've owned many sp before, some of which I've failed to provide proper care, some which I just had bad luck with. I honestly don't want a GBB yet as I know they can be very fragile as slings, and I don't want to take that chance just yet for such an amazing species. I agree with you, that yeah they may seem a little over rated, but *you do not want to rush into it*. I've been keeping tarantulas for about 3 years or so now. Currently that may interest you, I have 2 P Cambridgei's which I adore, and an OBT. These two species web a lot. The OBT is aggressive and very fast, but I think they're perfect for learning about OW. Mine makes amazing tunnels, I've had him since he was a tiny sling and now he's about 1.5". I named him Sin. They're easy to care for, although there will be times you won't see them for a long time. They normally won't come out and destroy all living things on earth unless you disturb their burrow, at least that's how mine is. Now the P Cambridgei has to be possibly my favourite T either than the H Gigas. They're absolutely stunning, they are silly sometimes, and they web A LOT. They are amazing eaters, the whole tank will shake. From one molt to the next they also grow a very impressive size. One of mine really likes to hide underground which I find weird, and the other is really open. They're AMAZING species, and they're on almost everyones favourite list. I can't recommend them enough.
> I had a Nhandu Chromatus too, it along with a B Albo were my first two spiders. The Nhandu passed, I honestly don't know why, it was really weird. They're lovely, and I hope on getting another possibly the same size that mine died.
> 
> I don't know where you live, but make sure you check the bylaws of where you plan on heading after University. Some bylaws you can get around, but others are super strict about keeping arachnids.


When I first started the hobby it was because I wanted to eventually get a P. cambridgei so It's certainly a consideration but I may hold of for a bit as I want to try non-arboreals this time. I'll keep the by laws thing in mind though I don't think it's an issue here


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 20, 2015)

So as a total beginner (have yet to get my first T, since I am busy working on the enclosure and waiting for the local reptile show) I am curious to know what everyone's opinion is on what a logical progression is from NW to OW. I.e. if you could do it all over again in what order, and in what time frame would you acquire each species? I am way too new to consider more than one T myself, so this is purely a knowledge gathering thing for me.


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 20, 2015)

Rhiannonn said:


> So as a total beginner (have yet to get my first T, since I am busy working on the enclosure and waiting for the local reptile show) I am curious to know what everyone's opinion is on what a logical progression is from NW to OW. I.e. if you could do it all over again in what order, and in what time frame would you acquire each species? I am way too new to consider more than one T myself, so this is purely a knowledge gathering thing for me.


The best intermediate species are those from the Psalmopoeus, Tapinauchenius, and Ephebopus, genera. These are all NW, but are much faster and more defensive than most NW species,  but lack the venom of the OWs.


----------



## Psingletongolf (Feb 20, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I also agree with storm.. 9 months is not nearly enough experience to get OW.. with only having experience with NW terrestrials and an avic I don't think that's enough to prep you for fast, defensive, potent ow.. if not interested in GBB well I really don't know what else to suggest.. I personally think GBB would be great, they're fast, somewhat defensive and a great specie for those who want to advance in the hobby, not to mention their beautiful colouration, they web like mad and not as secretive, definitely on my 'to have' list .. I personally won't jump into OWs not having practical experience with NW tropical terrestrials and NW aboreals such as psalmos or tapies..
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 01:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...


So happy no one knows how long specifically I've been in the hobby. First OW was an H mac who sent me for a little chase rehousing the first time but hey nothing bad happened. Im sure we all jump ahead of ourselves sometimes but I personally believe knowledge is the key here not time. So if someone has 5 rosies for 10 years does that qualify them more than someone with a year in the hobby but has many nw and ow species? Its knowledge and preparation. You aint gonna learn if you dont try. But as i said preperation is 90% of the battle IMO. Expect the worst hope for the best and nothing should surprise you along the way.
If you feel your confident and ready for it, dont let anyone stand in your way. You experience with spiders out weighed mine when I started. I walked into this hobby on a joke with the gf and had no idea what I was getting into at the time, withing 2 months we were over 10 with an hmac and avic. tbh i went and got full size rubbermaids for 1/2" slings before they arrived( dont worry it never lived in them). To see where I am now though is a crazy difference but still no where close to where I would like to be. I was quite experienced with reptiles before getting into Ts so there was a learning curve but nothing I didnt/cant learn as time went on. I know im definatly still learning now like the rest of us every day.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 20, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> Expect the worst hope for the best and nothing should surprise you along the way.


Good philosophy.  Too bad there are many cases where that isn't true when dealing with animals that can move faster than you can blink.


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 20, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Good philosophy.  Too bad there are many cases where that isn't true when dealing with animals that can move faster than you can blink.


Yes, I'm much more fond of prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## Psingletongolf (Feb 20, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Good philosophy.  Too bad there are many cases where that isn't true when dealing with animals that can move faster than you can blink.


Thats where preparation comes into play, set up your tank for you own advantage. rehouse in a small room ( I use my one walk in closet which is set up just to rehouse.  Completely empty minus a few towels incase the t bolts.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 20, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> Thats where preparation comes into play, set up your tank for you own advantage. rehouse in a small room ( I use my one walk in closet which is set up just to rehouse.  Completely empty minus a few towels incase the t bolts.


That's great, except preparation isn't going to lessen the surprise of the things you didn't expect or prepare for.  And when dealing with an OW or hot invert, your reaction to that surprise will be pivotal in what happens next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> That's great, except preparation isn't going to lessen the surprise of the things you didn't expect or prepare for.  And when dealing with an OW or hot invert, your reaction to that surprise will be pivotal in what happens next.





Psingletongolf said:


> m sure we all jump ahead of ourselves sometimes but I personally believe knowledge is the key here not time.


Aw c'mon freedumb. He knows what he's doing! Knowledge is the key, remember? Not time! Anyone can educate themselves and be ready for anything their very first time with that logic! In fact. I think I'm going to go read up on milking cobras, then I'm going to go milk some cobras.

Education, freedumb. *Not time.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 21, 2015)

Go with black mambas.  You got this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Go with black mambas.  You got this!


I read the wikipedia page on black mambas _and_ I watched a documentary. So yeah, freedumb. Obviously I'm a black mamba expert now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Psingletongolf (Feb 21, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I read the wikipedia page on black mambas _and_ I watched a documentary. So yeah, freedumb. Obviously I'm a black mamba expert now.


Really, thats how your going to go with this, wait for it your boyfriend gonna come chime in on this 2 in about 5 minutes
The comments I would like to say I can so im just going to leave it.

---------- Post added 02-21-2015 at 12:32 AM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> That's great, except preparation isn't going to lessen the surprise of the things you didn't expect or prepare for.  And when dealing with an OW or hot invert, your reaction to that surprise will be pivotal in what happens next.


While I dont think panicking like a 2 year old will do much other than cause you to get bit, staying calm always seams to work


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> wait for it your boyfriend gonna come chime in on this 2 in about 5 minutes


Which one?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 21, 2015)

*sputter*

which one?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psingletongolf (Feb 21, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> *sputter*
> 
> which one?!?


I found it


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 21, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> While I dont think panicking like a 2 year old will do much other than cause you to get bit, staying calm always seams to work


Of course panicking will get you bit.  That's the point.  You're saying nothing should surprise you.  Either you've not owned spiders long enough to know they *will* surprise you no matter how much experience you have, or you're attempting to downplay the speed at which things can take a left turn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Psingletongolf (Feb 21, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Of course panicking will get you bit.  That's the point.  You're saying nothing should surprise you.  Either you've not owned spiders long enough to know they *will* surprise you no matter how much experience you have, or you're attempting to downplay the speed at which things can take a left turn.


 It happens in a split second I get that, say your rehousing and a t gets away what do you do instantly chase after it?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't.  I let them run til they stop, keeping an eye on them while i finish what I'm doing.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 21, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> It happens in a split second I get that, say your rehousing and a t gets away what do you do instantly chase after it?


If anyone thinks you can do 'online research' and know what it's like to work with fast tarantulas, and that you won't be surprised by what they can do, they're obviously new to this.

During cage transfers, I've had juvenile Poecilotheria:

- run out of the cage and up my arm, and on my back, where they can't be reached

- run out of the cage on the front of me, and inside my shirt

- run out of the cage, down my leg, and up inside my pant leg

I stay calm in these situations, and others.  Having had a large collection of cobras in the past has helped with that.  You learn what to do, and what not to do.  To inexperienced keepers, large hairy spiders running around tends to be a bit unnerving.  Will they stay calm, will they make the right moves at the right time?  When you work you way up in stages, going from beginner to advanced species, you build a foundation and keep from getting in over your head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 21, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Which one?


Polyamorous, just like a female T! Poor Tim, this explains his surprise.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 21, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> - run out of the cage and up my arm, and on my back, where they can't be reached
> 
> - run out of the cage on the front of me, and inside my shirt
> 
> ...


So what did you do?
Carefully remove garment to recapture? Is that possible to do without harming T?
Did you wait for them to come out on their own? (Seems unlikely -- how long would it take a frightened poek to leave what it thinks is a safe place?
Did you call someone to assist?
I get the be calm part, cause no harm response, but how did you eventually resolve each issue?

That would be helpful information to keep in mind when/if this happens to someone else.


----------



## Sana (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been fortunate in a couple of unexpected situations in that my S.O. is also a tarantula enthusiast.  If I have any concerns about a rehouse or maintenance I can ask him to give me a hand.  Sometimes even just having an extra set of eyes has made the difference between success and full on disaster.  It took me some time to become confident that I could calmly handle a bad situation.  The step ladder of tarantulas definitely helped me to gain that confidence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 21, 2015)

Sana said:


> I've been fortunate in a couple of unexpected situations in that my S.O. is also a tarantula enthusiast.  If I have any concerns about a rehouse or maintenance I can ask him to give me a hand.  Sometimes even just having an extra set of eyes has made the difference between success and full on disaster.  It took me some time to become confident that I could calmly handle a bad situation.  The step ladder of tarantulas definitely helped me to gain that confidence.


I asked because first time I hit skidded in icy conditions, that driver's ed advice sure came to mind.
It's nice to have information stored for such situations.
Each situation will be unique, but some basic "how I handled this" advice would be good to pull out, when you're standing there calm and still, trying to decide "what now?"

lol


----------



## Sana (Feb 21, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I asked because first time I hit skidded in icy conditions, that driver's ed advice sure came to mind.
> It's nice to have information stored for such situations.
> Each situation will be unique, but some basic "how I handled this" advice would be good to pull out, when you're standing there calm and still, trying to decide "what now?"
> 
> lol


I'm also anticipating hearing how Poec handled those situations.  Lucky me, none of mine have yet ended up in the leg of my pants, or in any other clothing I was wearing.  There is a first time for everything though, and that would be a moment where I would stand there, absolutely stumped as to what the next move was.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 21, 2015)

Sana said:


> I'm also anticipating hearing how Poec handled those situations.  Lucky me, none of mine have yet ended up in the leg of my pants, or in any other clothing I was wearing.  There is a first time for everything though, and that would be a moment where I would stand there, absolutely stumped as to what the next move was.


Indeed.  I was thinking a button up shirt -- might be easy to slip off gently without harming a T -- but a pullover -- you'd crush the poor thing or lose sight of him running while the shirt was over your eyes,  lol
And reaching back with something (with parrots, I always think to grap a perch./dowel if they climb somewhere difficult to reach) but a T might break his fangs  biting at it or think you're trying to hit him when you're only trying to offer something to step on.

Ellen <---ready to take notes on this one


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> So what did you do?
> Carefully remove garment to recapture? Is that possible to do without harming T?
> Did you wait for them to come out on their own? (Seems unlikely -- how long would it take a frightened poek to leave what it thinks is a safe place?
> Did you call someone to assist?
> ...


I'm on my own when it comes to spiders, and for these it was just as well there was no audience.  All required slowly and gently removing articles of clothing, since I didn't know where the spiders where in any of those situations.  They just disappeared.  Each time the spider was buried in the folds of the clothing and took some looking.  

As long as you don't press against the spider, it's not likely to bite.  Problem is that you have no idea where the spider is, so that means being _very _careful.  You don't want to hurry, and yet at the same time you don't feel like waiting around for it to come out on its own.  You certainly don't want to sit down.  The one in the pants was the most unnerving.  I would not want to have to explain that bite location to a doctor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 21, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I'm on my own when it comes to spiders, and for these it was just as well there was no audience.  All required slowly and gently removing articles of clothing, since I didn't know where the spiders where in any of those situations.  They just disappeared.  Each time the spider was buried in the folds of the clothing and took some looking.
> 
> As long as you don't press against the spider, it's not likely to bite.  Problem is that you have no idea where the spider is, so that means being _very _careful.  You don't want to hurry, and yet at the same time you don't feel like waiting around for it to come out on its own.  You certainly don't want to sit down.  The one in the pants was the most unnerving.  I would not want to have to explain that bite location to a doctor.


Can only imagine that conversation " excuse me dr but I have a slight situation that needs attention" lol


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 21, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I'm on my own when it comes to spiders, and for these it was just as well there was no audience.  All required slowly and gently removing articles of clothing, since I didn't know where the spiders where in any of those situations.  They just disappeared.  Each time the spider was buried in the folds of the clothing and took some looking.
> 
> As long as you don't press against the spider, it's not likely to bite.  Problem is that you have no idea where the spider is, so that means being _very _careful.  You don't want to hurry, and yet at the same time you don't feel like waiting around for it to come out on its own.  You certainly don't want to sit down.  The one in the pants was the most unnerving.  I would not want to have to explain that bite location to a doctor.


Thank you, very practical and helpful advice.

It also occurred to me, with a pullover shirt, you could pull up from neck to remove rather than grabbing hem and possible harming T when it sort of rolls up and off.
Pants .... hmmm, arboreals are really gonna walk upwards not downwards. Tough one there -- I am glad you didn't get bit.

This was excellent answer -- useful and stored for future reference -- and hopefully never needed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> It also occurred to me, with a pullover shirt, you could pull up from neck to remove rather than grabbing hem and possible harming T when it sort of rolls up and off.



A button down shirt is much better when it comes to removing it to look for the spider inside.  It's not as easy for a spider to get inside a T-shirt or pull-over, but if it does, it's going to be harder to get it off without pressing against the spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 21, 2015)

I would also suggest wearing a tie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I would also suggest wearing a tie.


I only do T re-housing in a wet-suit.

Or a cat woman costume, depending on how much time I have to do makeup.


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh my! I gotta say it miss moxie. I came to arachnoboards to learn, but I stay way past when I should just to see what you say next! LOVE your sense of humor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

Rhiannonn said:


> Oh my! I gotta say it miss moxie. I came to arachnoboards to learn, but I stay way past when I should just to see what you say next! LOVE your sense of humor!


And you're only a hop, skip, and a jump away neighbor!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 21, 2015)

And she probably doesn't spell "favorite" with a "u".


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 21, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> And she probably doesn't spell "favorite" with a "u".


Oops, sorry-- neighbour*


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh wow! You are really close! Don't worry! I'm gonna start with a nice steady avicularia so you won't have to drive down here and rescue me from my own T ;-) although those pokies are very tempting! Mwahahaha!


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Feb 22, 2015)

Rhiannonn said:


> although those pokies are very tempting! Mwahahaha!


Ain't they just? I practically have to handcuff myself behind my back when 'browsing' for Ts >.>


----------



## MrDave (Feb 22, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> - run out of the cage, down my leg, and up inside my pant leg
> 
> stay calm...


and wear tight fitting slacks?


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 22, 2015)

Or at least some bicycle pant cuff clips.


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 22, 2015)

Tear off pants are a must.

Seriously though, you guys don't wear full Hazmat for transfers?



Ellenantula said:


> Or at least some bicycle pant cuff clips.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Or at least some bicycle pant cuff clips.


You wouldn't think you'd need them, but then something happens and they're not such a bad idea after all.


----------



## MrDave (Feb 22, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> You wouldn't think you'd need them, but then something happens and they're not such a bad idea after all.


If I ever find myself rehousing pokeys I think elastic bands at the ankles and wrists would be a good start. Shirt tucked in and a belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

